# vintage rod



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I bought a old rod today at a yardsale and some of the wrapping is coming off I'm guessing because of the age. Ive heard that people can rewrap them because I don't have a wrapping machine. If you could do this , or know someone who can do this please let me know, thanks. 

Here are some pics.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

More handle pics please.

It might pay off.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Here' a few more pics


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What are you looking for? New guides? Rewrap the old ones? Are you going to use it or just want it restored?


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i would like to rewrap the old ones


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Basic wrap or decorative?


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

doesn't matter to me


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

it all really depends on the price point


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Where are you located - travel could be a large part of the cost in getting it done.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

pcola


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in pcola give me a pm and I can get it done for you at a reasonable price.


----------

